# If all bikes were the same price and you needed a new bike fast, what would you get?



## bertschb (Sep 18, 2020)

I made the mistake of selling my Stumpjumper Pro Carbon 29 a couple weeks ago with the idea of buying an e-Mtb. I learned real quick that nobody in my area had any bikes in stock that I was interested in.

I've narrowed my choices to a Levo or a YT Decoy. The only Levo with decent specs is the S-Works but it's $12,500USD. The Decoy Elite is $7,000 and has better specs but a smaller battery and a motor that is being replaced soon with the new EP8. I know prior year Levos have motor issues but I'm hoping the new fix from Specialized corrects the problems.

I ride every day and I need a new bike ASAP! Not knowing when anything will be back in stock I ordered the Decoy Elite a couple weeks ago. The website says it will be available from 11/11/20.

I won't be using it at the downhill bike park in my area (Mt. Bachelor) because e-bikes aren't allowed up there. Trail riding only. I'll be riding the Goat Trails around Palm Springs, CA in the winter and the hills around Bend, OR in the summer.

So my question to you folks is...If all e-Mtb's were the same price (say $500USD), _and you needed it sooner rather than later_, what would you get?


----------



## bertschb (Sep 18, 2020)

I ended up finding a Levo Comp at a LBS. It's not exactly what I wanted but I'll be back riding again in three days!


----------



## rod9301 (Oct 30, 2004)

Have you looked at haibike?

German, great geometry. Very reliable, Bosch or yamaha. These guys know motors


Sent from my Redmi Note 8 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## bertschb (Sep 18, 2020)

rod9301 said:


> Have you looked at haibike?


No I didn't look at Haibike. I finally found a Levo that I'm picking up Tuesday. Burned out on bike research so I'm just going to ride for a while. Now that I have a bike again I can take my time looking for something else if I don't like the Levo. This time I'll get the replacement bike in hand before selling the old bike! Lesson learned.


----------



## Whiterabbitt (May 16, 2020)

I would have suggested levo comp or even levo. For exactly the reason you mention. They all have spec issues, so get the cheapest one possible and fix the spec yourself. You can fix anything except size, geo, and motor. You’re out 7 grand instead of 12,500 and its built to your own spec.

I think you did right.


----------



## bertschb (Sep 18, 2020)

I'm pretty excited to have a bike again. I'm doing my first ride this morning. I've looked over the Levo Comp that I bought pretty closely and it actually looks pretty nice. I had a Specialized Stumpjumper Pro Carbon prior to this and rode it HARD for several years. It was a fantastic bike and super reliable overall. This new Levo Comp is a relatively inexpensive way to get my feet wet with e-bikes. If I like it as much as I think I will, I can get a higher spec model later when they become available again. For now, I'm just glad to be back in the saddle again!


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Pivot Shuttle, best suspension design.

The new Stumpy is pretty nice, but pretty pricey and it's the big S, so not a fan.

You don't need much bike for your plans, I'd get the lightest and funnest bike, though honestly why do you need an ebike for easy riding?


----------



## Flyer (Jan 25, 2004)

The Levo Comp is very nice, especially at a discount. I have a Shuttle but the Levo is definitely at the top of the pile too, in my book. Specialized is good with warranty too.


----------



## bertschb (Sep 18, 2020)

Nurse Ben said:


> You don't need much bike for your plans, I'd get the lightest and funnest bike, though honestly why do you need an ebike for easy riding?


I don't recall saying I'd be doing any easy riding.

The trails I'm riding right now with my new Levo are about 3,000' of climbing in 9 miles. That might be easy for some folks but there is no way I'd do this ride on an analog bike - especially in the 100 degree heat I've been riding in every day. Lots of steep sections with loose rocks. IMO, the Levo was made for these trails.


----------



## Whiterabbitt (May 16, 2020)

well, that's not easy for me, but our local hills here are maybe 1000 feet in 1.5-2 miles, or 10% on average.

your situation is 6% grade. Hardly hard, but 9 miles is a LONG climb. That last mile might be pretty brutal  I'd do it on a real bike, but I'd be much happier on a Levo!

I bet that trail is pretty fun to come down on. 9 miles and 3000 feet would last forever. That would ALSO be really, really fun on a Levo.


----------



## bertschb (Sep 18, 2020)

I'm sorry, I wasn't very clear in what I wrote. It's not all uphill for 9 miles. The entire ride out and back is 9 miles. I do the main climb on the main trail twice and then branch off on several shorter and steeper sections. Couple of flat sections mixed in. 

I tried this trail on my old Stumpjumper four years ago. I had to stop three times just on the first short climb to catch my breath. Because of how steep it is, it was really hard to start after stopping. I only made it about 3 miles that day and I never rode it again. I wasn't able to explore the area because of how difficult the riding was. The Levo changes all of that. I'm been all over the place in that area now and picked the route I like best. My average heart rate is down to about 155 which is a big deal for me. Really like the Levo so far! I found a new section today and plan to add another 3 miles to my ride starting tomorrow.


----------



## ziscwg (May 18, 2007)

cool you got a bike. 
YT (along with many others) have had supply issues do to demand. 

The Comp has the big battery, plus that huge 4 yr motorwarranty from Spec.

Since you were "going big" with the YT (which does go DH better) I would be to look at upgrading the suspension to 160 mm. IMHO and others I have talked to, the suspension is where the Levo leaves a bit to be desired. DVO, RockShox, Fox, Marzocchi Z1 coil, are all great choices for the front. The rear seems to improved greatly with a coil shock. I have not ridden a Levo with one, but you see them.


----------

